
Why is pipenv the recommended packaging tool by the community and PyPA?: Python - croh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/8jd6aq/why_is_pipenv_the_recommended_packaging_tool_by/
======
b5n
Somewhat related, I built this over the weekend:

[https://pypi.org/project/simplepkg/](https://pypi.org/project/simplepkg/)

[https://gitlab.com/b5n/simplepkg](https://gitlab.com/b5n/simplepkg)

Obviously not a full featured solution, but easy enough utilizing venv, sdist,
bdist_wheel, and twine.

------
toyg
This is an old thread, why is it being rehashed?

Pipenv was a shitshow, I’ve said as much in that thread and elsewhere, but
there is probably no need to stir this pot again.

